# Upside Down Drum Trap



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Real genius that installed that.
Made sure no one would even see that clean out, let alone open it.
I assume you're cutting it out... ?


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

TheDrainGuy said:


> Real genius that installed that.
> Made sure no one would even see that clean out, let alone open it.
> I assume you're cutting it out... ?


Roger that.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Was it hooked up to a bathtub in a finished ceiling ? If so the C.O is in the correct location, there would have been a C.O cover on the floor.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Scratch that , now I see the brass at the bottom

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

